# Huffman Western Flyer 1940s



## jd56 (May 25, 2014)

Was told this was an early 40s Huffman. Then advised it was a 46 based on the serial number. By no means am I an expert on the Huffman but, as we all hope while here on the Cabe, to get all the info and knowledge of the unknown.
Thanks to all that have had opinions of this cool looking men's bike.

This was dropped off by a local scraper. Think it cost me less than $20. All I saw was the "U" shaped headlight bracket and scooped it up.
Sold the frame for $75 to a local that decided he didn't want it.
Not knowing what to do with this one, stripping the 3 layers of blue, green and silver paints was the plan then while the "easyoff" started to reveal it's original color, I rushed to save what was original. An immediate rinse of the toxic chemical was imperative. 

Wow....what a cool looking color combo this originally was. Lots of the original paint was obviously damaged and probably why it was painted with the spray bomb paints.
What a shame as this must have been a real eye catcher.
Red with Maroon and white pinstripes. Dang I wish I could have saved it.
Looks like this one will be stripped to bare metal and the ratty look will be the outcome.


----------



## jd56 (May 25, 2014)

Now the stripping is under way.....


----------



## jd56 (May 29, 2014)

Best I could do on the fenders....pretty ratty looking now...but a cool look.
Now to get back the frame and fork.


----------



## 37fleetwood (May 29, 2014)

a photo of my 47 for you...


----------



## jd56 (May 31, 2014)

Nice Scott....love the seafoam green and black.

Well mine didn't quite come out as nice as yours but, after many hours of heavy duty goofoff, this is what I ended up with. 
Added the correct chainring and an eBay bought chainguard (thanks jpromo), a ratty top loader and a seat I had lying around. Dry fitted a set of double drops that were original to my 47 Excelsior. 
Have a set of Duro cremes coming to add to the look.
Now to find a decent, safe condition chain and a set of grips and he'll be ready for a ride. 













Posing with the 38 Hawthorne I just sold.


----------



## jd56 (Jun 18, 2014)

Decided to spend a little more time stripping more house paint this morning before heading out in the heat to inspect 639 Nissans.

And dry fitted these mismatched tires and rims to the Huffman

Not sure what color tires to go with but, here is what old whitewalls look like.
Might have to strip the chainguard to a bit.just doesn't seem to fit well....What do you guys think?


----------



## 41OLDSTEED (Jun 22, 2014)

KooL Rat Bike...I would try and Find a Ratty Springer fork too...


----------



## mike j (Jun 22, 2014)

Funky but sheik, can't figure out what I actually like about this bike. It works big time as a been around the block, but still here, beach cruiser. Very cool bike.


----------



## Houndog (Jun 22, 2014)

I like it. A lot ...


----------



## jd56 (Jun 26, 2014)

Thanks to 37fleetwood for the heads up on this long tank and then the seller prewarbikes4sale for working with me on the acquisition. ...gonna miss that light I traded for this....but you got to do what you have to sometimes.

Anywho, Thanks bunches guys.
So here it is with a dry fit of the tank.
The burnt red works with the theme I think. Well I like it anyway.
Need to get the bearings serviced, add a chain with my crusty dropcenters and mount a set of creme Duros....and wait for the calls. ...or, just enjoy the head turning and finger pointing.
Cool project for sure.


----------



## militarymonark (Jun 30, 2014)

that tank doesn't look like a huffman tank, more like a manton & smith.


----------



## jd56 (Jun 30, 2014)

militarymonark said:


> that tank doesn't look like a huffman tank, more like a manton & smith.



Patrick. ..Manton and Smith...not sure what those are?
Brand of bike?


----------



## 37fleetwood (Jun 30, 2014)

jd56 said:


> Thanks to 37fleetwood for the heads up on this long tank and then the seller prewarbikes4sale for working with me on the acquisition. ...gonna miss that light I traded for this....but you got to do what you have to sometimes.
> 
> Anywho, Thanks bunches guys.
> So here it is with a dry fit of the tank.
> ...




hey, no problem at all. that tank had a very short run in 46-47.



militarymonark said:


> that tank doesn't look like a huffman tank, more like a manton & smith.




now Patrick, don't throw a wrench into the works. this is indeed a Huffman tank. the Manton tanks don't go past the seat tube.


----------



## jd56 (Jun 30, 2014)

But what is a Manton & Smith?


----------



## 37fleetwood (Jun 30, 2014)

P.S. I do have an extra rack like the last bike I just posted...


----------



## 37fleetwood (Jun 30, 2014)

jd56 said:


> But what is a Manton & Smith?


----------



## jd56 (Jun 30, 2014)

I see said the blind man. Thanks Scott.
When you get a chance send me an email with pictures of the rear rack. 

douglas.jd56@gmail.com


----------



## 37fleetwood (Jun 30, 2014)

jd56 said:


> I see said the blind man. Thanks Scott.
> When you get a chance send me an email with pictures of the rear rack.
> 
> douglas.jd56@gmail.com




I'll send an e-mail


----------



## militarymonark (Jun 30, 2014)

cool, the short run makes sense now that I haven't seen those tanks before.


----------



## jd56 (Jul 3, 2014)

Rack should be on its way....thanks Scott.

Now here is a better tire and rim look with the creme Duros and period dropcenters (rims have plenty of chrome loss / patina and the wheels are true).









Fitted a fender ornament as well. Different look but, cool.


----------

